# What RARE MAC Items Do You Own?



## Eemaan (Sep 8, 2006)

Just wondered what hidden gems you guys have. the term rare is *relative* here as some people have been collecting and using much longer than others, so share it with us anyway. 
What things do you have that rarely come up for sale on ebay or swap?

(this is partly inspired by turbokittys revelation of her 4 Pleasureflush MSFs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






















 )


These are mine, my absolute pride and joy:

4 Mac eyeshadow palettes from the 04 collection the ones with the sworvski crystals

an 03 7 Eyeshadow Holiday pallete in Bronze

De Menthe Eye shadow x2
Full Sized Marooon Pigment x2 
isabella blow lipstick x3


your turn!


----------



## Turbokittykat (Sep 8, 2006)

I can do better than 4 Pleasureflushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have lots of other rare stuff including some old e/s such as Haze, Clone, Black Gold, Judy Blue, all 9 Colour Theory shadows and all 4 Chroma Snake Eyes shadows. I have full sized jars of purple matte, green matte, auburn,  mustard, brass, bronze and copper pigments, (although some of the jars are only half full). I have a couple of rare discontinued jars of glitter too. I have a few rare l/s including Heatherette, Blue Eve, Sexie, Holidazzle, Rockin' Rudi all three Playboy lipsticks and both Playboy glitter creams. I also have some MAC jewelled stick-on tattoos, a stack of long discontinued wild MAC false lashes, a couple of Isabella Blow t-shirts, Hot + Sour paint, Dabble paint, a few d/c brushes, all 4 Diana Ross brushes...

As you say, rare is a relative term, so I've got a lot of stuff some people would class as rare but others wouldn't. I have a lot of the more recently discontinued "rare" stuff too, such as parrot, guacamole, lucky green, de menthe, moth brown, dainty cake l/s, strawberry blonde l/s, Blow l/s and the more recently d/c frost pigments in silver, gold, blue (original and RR), green and maroon, plus Coco Beach and All Girl. I've also got a few d/c brushes, a stack of palettes and quads, most of the glitter liners... etc etc

The thing is, though, MAC being MAC, my list of d/c stuff is a lot longer than my list of permanent stuff!! I used to have a list of my entire collection but I lost it when my iPaq decided to die on me. I'd post it if I still had it.

I should also note that I've been seriously collecting for more than 3 years now and when I was earning good money (before I had to give up work) I used to drop a fair bit on MAC. I have a big collection but I've certainly paid enough for it!


----------



## ledonatella (Sep 8, 2006)

I don't really have too much rare stuff because alot of HTF stuff is just colors I don't like or were close to other things I had etc, so I didn't bother with it in the first place, but I did collect some things I thought were cool:
Sexie & Sexier lipstick and gloss
Parrot, although it's pretty used because I loved it when I first got it and also that was around the time I learned to depot
Playboy Bunny lipstick and shimmer cream
All Girl Pig. & Coco pig.
I still have a little of the original Coco Beach left I got in a sample
Who's That Lady lip gelee
Temperly Palette
Other palettes that are harder to find now like Snowgirl Lips palette and a Nordies exclusive from like 4 years ago but I don't remeber the name
Different D/C colors like Goldbit, Elite, Lucky Green, etc.
My beloved Flamboyance lippie although not alot of people remember it (it was from Snowgirl), I have seen it sell on ebay for $40-50 bucks because of crazy people like me
Older MSF's like Gold Deposit and Stereo Rose
Y & Kei stuff, although newer still I think they were still pretty HTF


----------



## flowerhead (Sep 8, 2006)

I've been collecting for about 2 years now:
Adorn shimmersouffle
Coco beach pigment (full size)
For the boys & Post-punk glitter liners (Not repromoted with Idol eyes)
Angelcake, Peridot, Electro sky & Parrot eyeshadows
Tres teal & Whim mineralized eyeshadows
Stereo rose & So ceylon mineralized skinfinishes
Neon 60's & Black glitters
Belly flop sheer colour extract
Tastetease, Berry fav & Bberry lipglass tastis
Hot poppy eyekhol


----------



## toby1 (Sep 8, 2006)

My rare eyeshadows
Fringe, Forest, Grapevine, Cucumber, Helix, Plexi, Safari, Santa Fe, Sleek, Pecan, Temper, Theme, Wisp, Piccadily, Rap, Lyric, Leisuretime(original), Bliss, Heavenly Bliss, Glare, Gamma, Century, Poncho. Lola, Lyric, and Ashbury 
Red Tone Brown 
Lo Density Brown
Chroma Copper Cobra
Chroma Green Garter 
Chroma Purple Python
Parrot, Guacomole, Moth Brown
I have at least 1 of every quad with the exception of Skinflicks, Hipnotique, & another I don't recall the name of
I have every MSF but New Vegas
BNIB Coco Beach, Coco, Maroon, & All Girl
Sexie & Sexier, Blow, andthe Y& Kei gloss & lipstick


----------



## KJam (Sep 8, 2006)

I have:
 all of the eye palettes MAC ever made; 
all of the e/s quads (except for Pure quad and Asian skinflicks) that Mac has made; 
DeMenthe, Diesel, Phase, Stomp, Parrot, Guacamole, Melody, Moth Brown, Glare, Lucky Green, and more e/s; 
Brass, Copper, Bronze, All Girl, Coco Beach, Green, and all of the other shimmer and metal pigments that Mac has made; 
all of the skinfinishes Mac has made; 
Sunny Boy and Zazoom l/g; 
Who's That Lady lipgelee; 
lots of rare lippes (Dainty Cake, Cockatease, Holidazzle, and more);
and all of the Diana brushes.


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 8, 2006)

Don't know if all of this is rare realy  . But this is what i have of what i think is rare.


Skinfinishes: all the msf's including Pleasureflush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pigments:
All Girl, Coco, (2x) Coco Beach, some other LE samples

E/s:
Lucky Green, Guacamole, Parrot (could had have 2 pots damnit! scammers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Palettes: 2x Jewel pallet (with Parrot)

Quad: Liza PM (with parrot)


----------



## a914butterfly (Sep 8, 2006)

i have 2 liza quads (the ones with kicky blue parrot), 1 parrot eyeshadow pot, 1 y & kei eye shadow pallette, 1 laser cream eye liner, 1 mlle lipstick, and 1 rizzo lipstick


----------



## Cruella (Sep 8, 2006)

My only rare/HTF item is Sexie lipstick. This was RAOK'ed to me from a lovely lady on MUA.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 8, 2006)

pleasureflush msf x 2
so ceylon msf x 2
judy blue e/s
coco beach x 2
all girl x 2
d/c'd silver (thanks to the lovely TKK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
sexier l/g and sexie l/s
isabella blow l/s x 2
parrot e/s x 3
liza pm quad x 2
jewel palette
lucky green e/s x 3
moth brown e/s x 3
temperley palette x 2
y & kei collection
copper pigment 
brass pigment x 1 1/2
bronze pigment x 2
maroon x 2
guacamole e/s x 2
ghetto lip stain
hot & sour paint x 2

i have other stuff but it escapes me right now :goofy:
gold deposit msf x 4
stereo rose msf x 3
haze e/s (albeit cracked)


----------



## lizsybarite (Sep 8, 2006)

I really only have recently-DC'd stuff: Parrot, Lucky Green, Moth Brown, Sweeten Up, Crimsonette, Peacocky, Petticoat, So Ceylon, and tons of pigment samples.

I also have Sexie and a (very used) Rockin' Rudy l/s.


----------



## Felicia27 (Sep 8, 2006)

all girl pigment, coco pigment, deckchair, the msf(except pleasureful, new vegas, stereorose)


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Sep 8, 2006)

ive only got Cool & Aloof lipgelee which i want a back up lol


----------



## ette (Sep 8, 2006)

Tuxe de Luxe Lipglass, and not much else lol. I buy want I think I'll use, not because it will be "rare".


----------



## geminia (Sep 8, 2006)

Hrm... Kind of afraid to say it cause then i'll realize what i spent on them lol

All the msf's, Pleasureflush x2
Liza Pm 
Jewel palette - w/ parrot
Sweeten up
Guacamole]
Parrot
Moth Brown
Hot and Sour paint x2
Melody
Lucky Green 
Clone
Orche
Haze
Glitz
Glare
Black Gold
All the msf's
Blow
Who's That Lady
Violet Dear
Goldbit, Lesiuretime. 
Pigments:
Turquoise, Coco Beach, All Girl, Royal Blue, Pure White, Black, Mustard, Auburn, Green Matte, Brass, Copper


----------



## sallyh88 (Sep 8, 2006)

here's what I consider rare in my stash:

Pleasureflush 
Stereo Rose
Metal Rock
Gold Deposit
So Ceylon
and at least one of the rest of the MSFs

2001 Holiday Face and Eye Palettes
2002 Holiday Face, Eye, and Lip Palettes
2003 Holiday Palettes Face 8 and Pink Eyes
2004 Holiday Palettes Gem, Crystal, Jewel, and Sparkle
2005 Holiday Palettes Warm, Cool, Trend, Luxuries, and Indulgences
Temperley Palette
Y & K Palette, Kei Lipglass
just got Zandra Palette, Zandra gloss and lipstick
all Nordstrom exclusive palettes from Anniversary sales
Liza PM Quad
Liza AM Quad
Perverted Pearl Quad
Denim Dish 1 and 2 Quads
and about 15 other quads....

I am somewhat obsessive complusive about palettes and quads.  I think I have a problem!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh and also Moth Brown, Metamorph, Pollen, Goldbit, etc. of more recently DC'ed shadows

theres probably more that I can't think of right now.


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Sep 8, 2006)

Parrot,
Lucky Green,
Guacamole,
Goldbit, 
Pollen,
Moth Brown,
Waternymph,
CocoBeach - Full size,
All Girl - Full size,
Coco - Full size,
Gold Dusk - Full size,
Deckchair - Full Size
Petticoat MSF,
Shimpagne MSF,
Porcelain Pink MSF,
Shooting Star MSF,
New Vegas MSF,
all 5 of the origonal Mineralized eyeshadows,
Who's That Lady Lipgelee & back up,
Cool and Aloof Lipgelee,
Dame in A Dress Lipgelee & back up.


----------



## Starbright211 (Sep 8, 2006)

Funny, but I didn't realize that some of the stuff that I had was rare... 

Coco Beach Pigment (FS)
All Girl Pigment (FS)
BAPE Lip Conditioner (Blue & Pink)
Parrot (in a pallette)
Goldbit 
Peacocky 
Who's that Lady (+ back up)
Playboy Bunny Pink Lipstick & Creme stuff
Dainty Cake Lipstick
Melting Kiss Lipstick (My fave!!!)
This little rectangle box of gems & glue.
A Couple of Madame B Shirts
Ornameltalism Poster
Viva Glam V (X-tina) Poster
Lure Poster
D'Bohemia Poster
High Tea Poster
Lingerie Poster
Naturally Eccentric Poster
Culturebloom Poster
THE  MAC Round Counter Mirror (not the funky new square one)
I also have 4 MAC Directors Chair backs... Pop Mode, Pool Party, A Solid Fuschia colored one, and Sleek Chic)


----------



## Brianne (Sep 8, 2006)

Guacamole, Lucky Green, Goldbit, Moth Brown, Meadowland e/s
Stereo Rose MSF
Holiday '05 cool & trend palettes
Coco, Deckchair, Provence, Apricot Pink, Pinked Mauve, Lovely Lily, Goldenaire pigments
Flash of Flesh lipglass
Strawberry Blonde l/s


----------



## litlaur (Sep 8, 2006)

Somewhat rare, I guess:
original Blue pigment
De Menthe e/s
Guacamole e/s
So Ceylon msf
some Lipglass Tastis


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Sep 8, 2006)

Moth Brown e/s
Who's that Lady lipgelee
Petticoat MSF
Stereo Rose MSF (waiting for it to arrive)
Coco Beach (waiting for it to arrive)
Deckchair (I didn't realize this was HTF until seeing it here!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I'd consider giving an appendage for Pleasureflush!


----------



## bellezzadolce (Sep 9, 2006)

I have quite a few rare colours, but I'm most proud of:

black traincase
silver traincase
palette cases (2)
brush roll


----------



## stellarx1587 (Sep 9, 2006)

Here's my list:

an array of MAC Fantasy Lashes
MAC Pearls
Liza AM/PM Quad
'04 Holiday Palette's in Crystal & Jewel
Chroma Sinful Serpent e/s
Zone e/s
Jasmine e/s
Full Size Coco Beach Pigment
Portraitature Paint
Denim Dish 2
Color Scheme 1 & 3
4 Beau Quad
Perverted Pearl Quad
Y & Kei Collection


----------



## Uchina (Sep 10, 2006)

The pink Diana Ross 150 brush.  I spotted it at a CCO and grabbed it.  At the counter, my uncle sneaked up behind me and whipped out his plastic.  He did the same thing at Diesel.  I love my uncle <3<3<3


----------



## merleskaya (Sep 11, 2006)

--Old screw-top eyeshadows, now d/c'd colors:  Dream, Fake
--Eight lipsticks in the original cylindrical packaging
--D/c'd or LE older colors:  Night Owl shadow, Relay Race and Boy Magnet lipglasses, Bellyflop Sheer Color Extract, Pink Lure stain, NW20 Sheer Coverage foundation (in same packaging as Full Coverage fndn), Metallize lacquer, Lac Lustre in Sentimental
--More recent:  Little Madame mineralized shadow, Variety blush (maybe that's not so htf), Jet Black palette from Saks holiday 2004
--And a zippered brush case in black nylon, which I love!

merleskaya


----------



## XoXo (Sep 11, 2006)

I have been collecting since Feb. 2006

I have every MSF except for New Vegas, including 2 pleasureflushes
Pretty Twisted Eyeshadow
Liza PM Quad
FS Gold frost Pigment
FS Maroon Pigment
Lucky Green
Parrot
Melody e/s
Atlas e/s
Phase e/s
Bronze Pigment
Silver frost pigment
Frill e/s
Mustard pigment
Pickle e/s
Icebox e/s
Guacamole e/s
Cockatease l/s
Dainty Cake l/s
Goldbit e/s
Pushup pink e/s from the Chromezone 3 palette
White wheat eyeshadow
Unreally blue eyeshadow


----------



## d_flawless (Sep 11, 2006)

i don't know how "rare" some of these are, but i guess for a 3-year collector, i'm doing okay:
lucky green e/s
meadowland e/s
moth brown e/s
4 MSFs (naked you, shooting star, shimpagne, porcelain pink - i'm sure a lot of people have these as well now, because of their availability this past year)
lure mailer/poster, which i guess is "rare"
intoxicate e/s (dc'd, not necessarily htf, YET)
fine n dandy l/s
haha, lame, but i wanted to contribute


----------



## Eemaan (Sep 15, 2006)

i forgot to add:

goldbit x2
Elite x2
Guacamole x2
Stereo rose x2
maroon pigment x2


----------



## geeko (Sep 15, 2006)

sobs..u girls are so lucky to have so many rare mac stuff...i only started collecting mac in jan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




only have porcelain pink and petticoat ..and they are not even rare..


----------



## joyousdays (Sep 18, 2006)

jealous~

may I count zandra rhodes?


----------



## Ella_ (Sep 18, 2006)

I just have
Dainty cake l/s
Liza eyes PM quad - that I got for a steal
BNIB pleasureflush - I got it on a whim because it looked good on my sister, tried hers when I left mine at home and hated it. So its been sitting in my traincase ever since. But I dont want to part with it because MSFs are a pain in the ass to ship and i dont want someone claiming they didnt get it, or that it arrived broken.

I also have her Pleasureflush thats barley used, she started tanning after she got it and it became far too light for her to use.


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 29, 2006)

I sold the rarer stuff (Pinkerpeach/Trustfund blush, Guacamole e/s, Lucky Green e/s, Y & Kei l/s, that fuchsia/magenta one that was packaged in a white box 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

I have the Tour de Pink case & a BNIB Temperley palette.


----------



## macluver (Sep 29, 2006)

Wow. I'm jealous of so many of your collections! I have just started using MAC, so I have mostly current things. The only things I have that are discontinued are the Goldmousse Shimmersouffle, Sweet Brulee Lip Tasti, and a Coco pigment sample on its way. That's all


----------



## bebs (Oct 1, 2006)

at least 1/3 full saze jar of every pigment mac has made
shooting star 
gold deposit
naked you
porcelain pink
shimpagne
petticoat

blue boy and hot + sour paint 

parrot, medowland, metamorph, pollen e/s


----------



## ieatbugs (Nov 5, 2006)

I just realized I had something rare so I wanted to join in!

Holidazzle Lipstick
Moxie Lipstick (finally got my hands on it, muahahaha!)
Ornamentalism e/s palette, the one with the bright teal and golds in it from last year.


----------



## mans_x_ruin (Nov 5, 2006)

not much worth talking about...

Guacamole eyeshadow
Peridot eyeshadow
Pamela Anderson Viva Glam poster..


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macnatic* 

 
_sobs..u girls are so lucky to have so many rare mac stuff...i only started collecting mac in jan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




only have porcelain pink and petticoat ..and they are not even rare.._

 
don't worry about it girl, i only started collecting until jun my dear. BTW Porcelain pink is a great way to start your collection i think. That was one of my first msf


----------



## addicted_2color (Nov 23, 2006)

hmm, not super rare, but i guess i'd say can possibly be hard to obtain?

anyway:

eyeshadows:
de menthe, lucky green, meadowland?, goldbit, moth brown

quads:
flutterfly, sweet tea

l/s:
cocktease?  is this really one of those type of items?

pigments:
all girl and coco beach, but just a full 5g jar.

msf's:
stereo rose, petticoat, naked you, and new: shooting star


----------



## luckyme (Nov 23, 2006)

Nothing really Spectacular:

BNIB Goldbit
BNIB Zandra Rhodes L/s
BNIB Who's That Lady Lipgelee
So Ceylon MSF
Strero Rose MSF
Shimpagne MSF
2 Porcelain Pink MSF
100 Pigment Colors
Dame in a Dress Lipgelee


----------



## letsbefriends (Nov 23, 2006)

semi-rare:
song and dance
flash of flesh
meadowland
hard to please
dame in a dress
petticoat msf
melody
sample of turquoise pigment
y&k pallete


----------



## blushfulxcheeks (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_I've been collecting for about 2 years now:
Adorn shimmersouffle
Coco beach pigment (full size)
For the boys & Post-punk glitter liners (Not repromoted with Idol eyes)
Angelcake, Peridot, Electro sky & Parrot eyeshadows
Tres teal & Whim mineralized eyeshadows
Stereo rose & So ceylon mineralized skinfinishes
Neon 60's & Black glitters
Belly flop sheer colour extract
Tastetease, Berry fav & Bberry lipglass tastis
Hot poppy eyekhol_

 
How do you like the Adorn Shimmersouffle? Do you have a picture of you wearing it? THANKS


----------



## syrene78 (Nov 29, 2006)

-All the MSFs and some back ups,
-Cockatease, Indie Girl, Strawberry Blonde, Pnik poodle, Luv & Lust, Miss Ross, Fress Buzz, Flutterby, Angeldish, ect...
-tons of l/g and TLC: Luella, pink to make the boys wink, ect...
-Zandra and Y & Kei collections
-Almost all the quads except denim dish 1, Pure, Diane Am and PM. + back ups.
-Almost all the eyes palettes expect Jewel Eyes +back ups.
-almost all piggies: coco, maroon, all-girl, coco beach, silver and gold frost, pink, orange, black and lost of other ones.
-almost all the glitters: lustdust, navy, black, rocking orange, marigold, jam session, ect...
-old e/s : black gold, atlas, melody, picadilly, Glitz, Fake, Limit, temper, Scheme, apollo, ect...
-Parrot, Guacamole, Lucky Green, Sunplosion, Goldit, Gladabout, Metamorph, Moth brown, Medowland, Olive Groove, jasmine, Bagatelle, De Menthe, Pollen, say yeah, riviera rose, ect...
-Disc. fluidlines, lipgelees and a lot more!!!

-all the 9 colour Theory
-2 of the Chroma e/s


----------



## gigiproductions (Dec 2, 2006)

i could be here for days..i have a silver mac traincase full of my rare stuff..old e/s pigments, l/s, pleasureflush x3, stereo rose, gold deposit, heatherette, hot +sour x2, man..i cant even sit here lol


----------



## jessiekins1 (Dec 2, 2006)

liza pm quad<---which i got for a steal! $25!!
blow l/s<---also a steal at $24
all girl pig<---i only have about 1/2 a jar
bow belle l/g full size<--- it's rare to me beause it was hard to find. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i have a pressed maroon pig. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1/2 a jar of rr blue pig
stereo rose msf
naked you msf
petticoat msf<---not too rare but not easy to get either


----------



## MarniMac (Dec 2, 2006)

Dainty Cake and Cockatease l/s. Wanna buy um??? They look awful on me lol.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Dec 6, 2006)

not 'rare' i guess but i got

Zandra Eyes palette
Zandra l/s

and ive got couple of disc e/s - Melton mauve and Budding Beauty


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 8, 2006)

I guess I might have a few things that are kind of rare...

Denim Dish 1 quad
Denim Dish 2 quad
Perverted Pearl quad
Colour Scheme 1 quad
Colour Scheme 2 quad
Colour Scheme 3 quad
Holiday '04 Warm and Cool eye pallettes

Goldbit e/s
Earthly Delight e/s
Olive Groove e/s
Glama Ray e/s
Lazy Green e/s
Meadow e/s
Lucky Green e/s (thanks to Neotrad the most awesome specktraette ever!)
Early Morning e/s
Mystical Mist e/s
Stomp e/s
De Menthe e/s
Prose and Fancy e/s

Impish l/g
Poetic License l/g
Oi!Oi!Oi! l/g (I kidna of bought this one for the name haha)
Sweet Inspiration l/g
Tittle Tassle l/g
New Flame l/g
Soft Sun l/g
Light My Fire l/g
Song and Dance l/g x2 (I think this is the only time I've bought a back-up of something, it's just so pretty)
mini Sizzlepeah l/g
mini Zazoom l/g


----------



## deathcabber (Dec 30, 2006)

Nothing terribly rare...but here goes:

Meadowland e/s
Moth Brown e/s
Au Contraire e/s

All Girl pigment
Reflects Pearl glitter 
Coco Beach pigment
Turquoise pigment
Deckchair pigment

Rayothon l/g

05 Holiday Warm Lips palette

Naked You MSF


----------



## beyondhope1024 (Dec 30, 2006)

The only thing I have that could probably be considered somewhat rare is Gold Deposit MSF. I also have Petticoat, but I don't think it is "really" rare or anything.


----------



## pinkiestarlet (Jan 3, 2007)

I had some "rare" stuff but I sold most of it away when I got sort of sick of MAC and I'm kind of regretting it now, oh well. Anyway, I had

Liza PM quad
Lucky Green
Jewel Palette x2 (the one with Parrot)
Meadowland
Guacamole

And if you consider this rare, a Taiwan exclusive quad called S Eyes.


----------



## medusalox (Jan 4, 2007)

I don't think I have anything really worth mentioning, but some of the 'less easy to come by' stuff...

-Parrot e/s
-Guacamole e/s
-Meadowland e/s
-Peridot e/s (I saw someone else had posted this...I didn't know if it counted!)
-Petticoat MSF
-All Girl pigment (full sized, whee!)
-Primpin/Golden Kitty blush duo on the way, does that count?

Teehee. I guess I'm doing okay, I've only been collecting for less than a year!


----------



## amoona (Jan 4, 2007)

Bagatelle e/s
Elite e/s

That's it


----------



## tiffie0023 (Jan 5, 2007)

I had pleasureflush but I sold it because I needed money for textbooks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also had parrot but I just swapped it. I figured I wasn't using it so I should pass it on to someone who would. 
So I guess I have nothing rare left? I do have other msf's like petticoat, stereo rose, etc.


----------



## jillianjiggs (Jan 20, 2007)

i've got 2 petticoat msfs and 2 more coming...if that's considered rare. it seems to be pretty sought after right now. i've got quite a few MSFs but none of them are very rare (with the somewhat exception of petticoat)

i only started collecting this past summer/fall. 

my friend has a full jar of coco pigment that she got for free and always gives me heaping samples of it.


----------



## franimal (Jan 21, 2007)

melody
dame in a dress
guacamole
peacocky
hot poppy
sweetie pie iridescent powder
two 3Dglitters
shimmerene glitter creme
playboy glitter creme
bronanza
moxie
holidazzle
rocking orange
pink (matte) pigment
wanderlust laquer
flash of flesh
savory l/s
stereo rose
black paint
hot n sour paint
a bunch of glitter liners
(i cant think of anything else)


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 21, 2007)

+ Sticky Wicket
+ Hot N' Sour (about a pinch of it left)
+ Blueboy Paint
+ Infamous Paint
+ I have all the pigments, but esp: 
+ Maroon Pigment (one plus a backup)
+ Turquoise Pigment (one plus a backup)
+ All Girl Pigment (one plus a backup)
+ Bronze pigment
+ Brass pigment
+ Pretty Twisted ES
+ I have all the MSFs incl. Pleasureflush and back ups
+ The entire Colour Theory 9 shadows collection
+ Isabella Blow LS
+ Rizzo LS (plus 3 back ups)
+ Both Playboy lipsticks (American and Asian releases)
+ Playboy Glitter creme
+ Temperly Palette
+ All the glitter liners 
+ China Marker
+ In old skool screw-tops I have: Hemp, Lola, Paisley, Clone, Zone, Phase, Butterscotch, Lyric, Theme, Scheme, Atlas, Riot, Dream and uhhhh... I am forgetting one.
+ Every MAC shadow made since about 97, plus some back ups.  So that includes Parrot, Lucky Green, De Menthe, Melody, Judy Blue and the like.
+ DC'd brushes, esp #36 (HG) and #186
+ Black glitter
+ Bathing Ape Lip Conditioner
+ Marigold glitter
+ Crybaby Eyegloss
+ Tour de Pink Traincase
+ A lot of Asian Market exclusives (Postcards and product - Thanks, Jacqueline! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Ummm... yeah, I just plain old got a lotta stuff.


----------



## KAIA (Feb 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_pleasureflush msf x 2
so ceylon msf x 2
judy blue e/s
coco beach x 2
all girl x 2
d/c'd silver (thanks to the lovely TKK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
sexier l/g and sexie l/s
isabella blow l/s x 2
parrot e/s x 3
liza pm quad x 2
jewel palette
lucky green e/s x 3
moth brown e/s x 3
temperley palette x 2
y & kei collection
copper pigment 
brass pigment x 1 1/2
bronze pigment x 2
maroon x 2
guacamole e/s x 2
ghetto lip stain
hot & sour paint x 2

i have other stuff but it escapes me right now :goofy:
gold deposit msf x 4
stereo rose msf x 3
haze e/s (albeit cracked)_

 

oh my GOD!!!!! JUNEPLUM IF someday you decide to sell one of your GUACAMOLE and LUCKY GREEN e/s contact me please~!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_pleasureflush msf x 2
so ceylon msf x 2
judy blue e/s
coco beach x 2
all girl x 2
d/c'd silver (thanks to the lovely TKK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
sexier l/g and sexie l/s
isabella blow l/s x 2
parrot e/s x 3
liza pm quad x 2
jewel palette
lucky green e/s x 3
moth brown e/s x 3
temperley palette x 2
y & kei collection
copper pigment 
brass pigment x 1 1/2
bronze pigment x 2
maroon x 2
guacamole e/s x 2
ghetto lip stain
hot & sour paint x 2

i have other stuff but it escapes me right now :goofy:
gold deposit msf x 4
stereo rose msf x 3
haze e/s (albeit cracked)_

 
You have to post some traincase pics.  Your collection sounds pretty impressive.  I would love to see it all!


----------



## red (Feb 10, 2007)

By far my favorite eyeshadow, *Whim *mineralized -- I give it a A++++

here is a photo of me wearing it -- it brings out the green in brown eyes


----------



## Justiss (Feb 10, 2007)

Whim is a beautiful color. I think I'll get that next lol. I'm about to die for a stereo rose MSF...I've almost given up on getting one.


----------



## Justiss (Feb 10, 2007)

I have petticoat and naked you MSFs coming. I have variety, pinkerpeach/trustfund duo, frame blushes. I'm into blushes alot lately.


----------



## mommamacgurl (Feb 10, 2007)

maroon pigment (1 full size and one holiday size)
hot and sour paint
rule screw top
brill e/s
verushka ls
tres teal large es
grain large es 
bisque large es


----------



## Hersheykiss1313 (Feb 18, 2007)

Most of my rarer MAC stuff is fairly recent, but will be pretty rare one day.

MAC Playboy Bunny Lipstick
Viva Glam II in original cylindrical casing. 
Lure e/s in Waternymph and Mancatcher
Lure l/s in Goddess
Sweetie Cake's Pink Meringue
Catherine Denueve Icon's Beauty Powder in Tahitian Sand
Lipstick in Kid Kat (discontinued)
MAC Barbie lipgloss Malibu Barbie (HOLY GRAIL!!!)
MAC Barbie lipstick in Real Doll
MAC Barbie eyeshadow in Magic Dust

And thats it!


----------



## uopgirlie (Feb 18, 2007)

Hmmm...while I have a lot of the rare eyeshadows/quads, here's something I haven't seen around a lot...Travel palettes!  I have an obsession with these (even though lots of times, the colors included are not limited edition)!  And since my boyfriend and I travel a lot, I always love going to DFS to look for them. =)

(2) MAC Face x 7: hug me and "O" l/s, gleam, nylon, surreal, satin taupe e/s, and shell CCB, 316SE, 213 SE
(2) MAC Eyes x 6: vanilla, gleam, petalescent, trax, aquadisiac, smut e/s, 213 SE
(2) MAC Eyes x 6: shroom, honesty, lustreleaf, sweet lust, idol eyes, beauty marked e/s, 213 SE
(1) MAC Face x 7: hush CCB, jubilee and chic l/s, vanilla, pink venus, soba, trax e/x, 316SE, 213 SE
(1) MAC Face x 7: fantastic plastic CCB, souvenir and plumful l/s, sensibility, lustreleaf, shale, print e/s, 316SE, 213 SE


And then there are my two loves...BNIB MAC for Elie Saab and BNIB MAC for Temperly palettes.


----------



## Jacq-i (Feb 18, 2007)

-Barbie Loves MAC: Barbie Doll, all e/s, all blushes, all bp, all np, Fashion Pack, Malibu Barbie, Modern Ms., Real Doll, Rocking Chick, Sweet + Single, Barbie Loves MAC Poster, Dolly Mix Quad
-Flowering Quad
-Liza PM Quad
-Waternymph
-Bunny Pink Lipstick, Playmate Pink Glitter Cream
-All the Pink Diana Brushes
-Love, Henri + Bendel Girl
-Pleasureflush, Lightscapade, Glissade, Northern Light, Gold Spill, Global Glow, New Vegas, Porcelain Pink
-Sparkle Face Palette
-Gem Palette


----------



## midnightlouise (Feb 20, 2007)

Not sure how rare any of this really is...but I have:

all MSFs but Pleasureflush & New Vegas
Parrot
Lucky Green
All-Girl, Coco Beach piggies
Y&Kei stuff
all the pink Diana brushes

I know there is alot more than that because I've bought 90% of every collection for the last 2 years, but my brain doesn't want to work right now. And I've gotten rid of alot of rare stuff recently because, well, I wasn't using it & it's not doing me any good just sitting there collecting dust.


----------



## Eemaan (Mar 20, 2007)

i got a few more 

*eyeshadows*

Elite x2
Gladabout x2
Guacamole x2
Glama ray x2
Earthy Delight 

*Full Pigment*

Coco Beach 
Maroon x3

*MSF*

Stereo Rose x2
So Ceylon x2
Petticoat x2
Naked You x2
Gold deposit 
Metal Rock


----------



## angi (Mar 20, 2007)

Pigments: 
All girl (full size) 
Copper (full size)


----------



## Piggster (May 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_pleasureflush msf x 2
so ceylon msf x 2
judy blue e/s
coco beach x 2
all girl x 2
d/c'd silver (thanks to the lovely TKK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
sexier l/g and sexie l/s
isabella blow l/s x 2
parrot e/s x 3
liza pm quad x 2
jewel palette
lucky green e/s x 3
moth brown e/s x 3
temperley palette x 2
y & kei collection
copper pigment 
brass pigment x 1 1/2
bronze pigment x 2
maroon x 2
guacamole e/s x 2
ghetto lip stain
hot & sour paint x 2

i have other stuff but it escapes me right now :goofy:
gold deposit msf x 4
stereo rose msf x 3
haze e/s (albeit cracked)_

 
Kinda random but are you selling pleasureflush and moth brown since u have a few of each lol ive been looking for it!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 20, 2007)

I dunno how "rare" these would be considered...

Copper pigment, Black Gold e/s (Old school, screw top and one newer pot version), Petticoat, Metal Rock, New Vegas, Naked You MSFs, Holiday 2005 7 Face palette, Dollymix quad, Diana Eyes quads, Tailormade Warm Eyes palette (Nordies exclusive), Elite e/s, and I had a Meadowland that I just sold.


----------



## landonsmother (May 20, 2007)

These are *SOME* of the *RARE & LIMITED EDITION* Products that I have. I've been a MAC whore for about 2.5 years now (I think) hahaha. So I just basically picked out my faves! These are all strictly authentic MAC products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*EYE SHADOWS:*
Fineshine
Mineralism
Chill Blue
Lustreleaf
Romantique
Li'Lily
Night Train
Casino
Gold Bit
Moth Brown
Springtime Skipper
Beauty Burst
Whistle
Moon Flower
Fertile

*EYE SHADOW PALETTES:*
Free Eyes to Be
Inventive Eyes
Lazy Eyes
Sweetie Cake
Flowering* (ASIA EXCLUSIVE)
Suedette:Intense Eyes (2006 Xmas collection)
Pandamonium Eyes

*PIGMENTS:*
(ALL FULL SIZE)
Coco
Blue
Aire-de-Blue
Pastorale
Entremauve
Viz a Violet
Helium

*GLITTER LINERS:*
(VERY RARE!!!)
Peacocky
Sauce Pot
Mercuric
Pinkphonic
Spunsilver
Glamour Gold

*LIP GLASS:*
Kei* (This item was not released at my MAC counter, so I had to purchase it from the MAC website)
Mouth Watering
Sweetie Cake
Early Bloomer
First Bloom
Prize Petal

*LIPSTICKS:*
Y* (This item was not released at my MAC counter, so I had to purchase it from the MAC website)
Sweet & Single
Propogate

*PLUSH GLASS:*
Bingo (I recommend this shade to everyone! I LOVE IT! It looks great on any skin tone! If you don't already have it, go get it! It still can be purchased on the MAC website if your MAC store is already sold out!

*GLITZ GLOSS:*
After Party
Girls Got It
Ramoneo

*HIGHLIGHT POWDER:*
Pearl blossom (Barbie Loves Mac)

*MISCELLANEOUS:*
MAC Basic Brush Set (Xmas 2006)
MAC Makeup Case 1.6 (This is not a LE or Rare Item but it is a MUST HAVE!!! For all you MAC addicts out there, if you don't already have this, go get one!

Again, this is a list of my favorites! They are all LE or RARE items A lot of people ask me for the full list of my collection so if you want to know, then i'll be more than happy to give it to you.


----------



## starangel2383 (May 20, 2007)

what i have that i guess is considered rare or discontinued:

tailormade eye quad for the cool eyes
the purple jeweled lip palette
platinum piggie
blue piggie
deep blue green piggie
denim dish blue e/s quad
lucky green e/s
leisuretime e/s
elite e/s
riviera rose e/s
mancatcher e/s
sea myth e/s
tres teal mineralize e/s
chroma sinful serpent e/s
chroma green garter e/s
whim mineralize e/s
aristocrat mineralize e/s
glama ray e/s

and i am sure that there are others but i would have to look through my collection. i plan on posting pictures of my collection as soon as i get a decent way to organize them and show them off.


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 15, 2007)

I guess not all of these are rare but some are harder to come by than others

LIPSTICK - I am fairly picky with l/s and usually only buy lustres...lol!
- miss ross
- sweet n single
- curiositease
- quietone (Lustreful asia collection)
- Love, Henri
- Queens Sin x 2

PIGMENTS - I havent listed current PRO piggies or glitters because I dont consider PRO items rare or HTF.
RARE (full sized)
- d/c forest green 
- d/c green frost 
- d/c gold frost 
- d/c silver frost 
- d/c bright coral
- softwashed (asia) 
- quietly (asia)
- deckchair 
- goldenaire 
- coco beach 
- maroon 
- coco 
- all girl 
- rr blue
- blue storm
- Blue original (pre RR Blue)

SEMI RARE PIGMENTS or LE
- gold dusk 
- softwash grey
- lily white 
- apricot pink 
- pinked mauve
- lovely lily
- accent red
- subtle x 2
- Dazzleray 
- Azreal Blue
- Golders Green
- Night Light
- Shimmertime
- Sunpepper
- Sunnydaze x 2
- Jardin Aires
- Aire-de-blue
- Copperclast
- Entremauve
- Helium
- Provence
- all of Rushmetal + backups of 3

GLITTER
- Grey D/C (sample only 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Looking for full size!)


E/S
- Parrot x 2

Glitter Liner
- peacocky


----------



## BeatrixKiddo (Jul 21, 2007)

Jewel Eyes Palette (with Parrot)
Lucky Green e/s
Goddess Blush (Raquel)
Bait Lipglass (Lure)
Be Seen Lipglass
Porcelain Pink MSF
Shell Pearl Beauty Powder
3 Sunmetal, 2 Honey Moon l/s's  (Moonbathe)
Playful & 3 Beauty Burst e/s (Barbie)
Don't be Shy Blush (Barbie)
Afterdusk Blush (Moonbathe)

2 Propagate l/s Strange Hybrid)

Up-Note l/s (Balloonacy)

*I owned a lot more HTF items but since they wouldn't work for me, I swapped them.*


----------



## ChanelAddicted (Jul 22, 2007)

*I have nothing rare... yet! *

*But I do have an old mac Bliss hehe Does it count?*


----------



## witchery-woo (Jul 22, 2007)

BNIB bunny pink!


----------



## rabideloise (Jul 29, 2007)

I have:
-little samples of Cool Pink pigment, Coco Beach, French Violet, and Marine Ultra
-full size pigments of Shimmertime, and Night Light
-pressed pigments of Deckchair and Golder's Green
-Zandra Rhodes l/s in Zandra
-Raquel Welch l/s in Screenqueen
-Raquel Welch Sultress quad
-Holiday 2006 Dress set in warm-l/g's


----------



## melliquor (Sep 2, 2007)

These are what I consider rare:

Pigments: All full size

All Girl
Soft Washed (Asia exclusive)
Quietly (Asia exclusive)
Goldenaire
Blue

Eyeshadows:

Parrot
Waternymph
Pompous Blue
Aquavert

Lipstick:

Zandra


----------



## nguyenk22 (Sep 12, 2007)

autobody red lip varnish :$ LOL


----------



## Stormy (Oct 7, 2007)

My only rare items are Playboy Bunny Pink lipstick BNIB and Chroma Copper Cobra shadow.


----------



## 5_mac_love (Oct 8, 2007)

the pink special edition diana ross brushes #150 and #168 and melody eyeshadow


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Oct 12, 2007)

Eyeshadows that are rare:
Lavender sky
Scene1

Lipsticks: 
Stroke of lust
real doll
sweet and single
pink freeze
out to shock


----------



## stjarna (Dec 31, 2007)

I dont know if this is rare stuff but this is what i consider rare for ME :

Romantique (Lustre) Eyeshadow pot
Shimpagne MSF
Glissade MSF
Naked You MSF
Northern Light MSF
In Living Pink Eyeshadow pot
SlipPink Eyeshadow pot


----------



## browneyedbaby (Dec 31, 2007)

I would say Pleasureflush, but... I think I've lost it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 31, 2007)

I've got Porcelain Pink and Shimpagne MSFs, Playboy Glitter Cream (although I'm going to be selling this sometime because I won't use it), Playboy Bunny Pink Lipstick, a bunch of Lipglass Stains, Y and Kei lipgloss and lipstick, the Henri Bendel lipstick and lipglass, and Whim e/s.  The rest of my collection is run of the mill


----------



## Divinity (Dec 31, 2007)

I have the Playboy glitter cream, Isabella Blow lippie, Pinkydee lippie, Meadowland shadow, Sweet Tea and Diana Quads, and Metal Rock MSF.


----------



## Hilly (Dec 31, 2007)

Piggies: Coco, Coco Beach, All Girl

MSF: Stereo Rose

2 sets of the henri bendel lippies

Isabella Blow ls
Guacamole es


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 31, 2007)

If you count some of the MSFs like Petticoat as rare, then for sure!  But they aren't really rare, well maybe to the general population! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  And I have Rocking Chick.

I also own RR Blue, Coco, Coco Beach, Deckchair, Gold Dusk, All Girl, and Blue Storm piggies.


----------



## red (Dec 31, 2007)

Mac piggy *GREEN*


----------



## choozen1ne (Jan 1, 2008)

I have Coco Beach pigment , Hot and Sour Paint ( my first MAC purchase ) De menth eye shadow , I am not sure what else is considered  rare , I will have to look in my sutff and see what else i  have


----------



## stjarna (Jan 2, 2008)

I also now have:

MSF Eyeshadows in:
Ether
By Jupiter
Mercurial
Tectonic
Quarry
and Engaging!






 i think a collections a brewing


----------



## effloresce_ (Jan 5, 2008)

I've a sample of Coco Beach pigment, and have Scanty (i really love this, want a backup, damnit!) and Zandra lipsticks as well as Gold Deposit MSF. I also have Shooting Star, Naked You and Northern Light MSFs but i don't consider them rare.

I had 2 Pinkmates (from Playboy for MAC) and Marisheeno lipsticks but swapped them off.


----------



## MadchenRogue (Jan 19, 2008)

I REALLY don't have alot of MAc cause I am poor *hehe* 
But apparently I have 2 pigments that dis...d
Blue pigment
Cocoa (sp) pigment

And to be honest, they are BRAND new I HAVE NOT USED THEM, AT ALL!!! and I had them for like 2 yrs now...


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 19, 2008)

I have a lot of LE stuff that's been discontinued since.
The one hot ticket LE item that I have is:
Entremauve

I also have heard that even though Parrot (which I also have) was repromoted, it was still a hot ticket item and hard to get after it was re-released.  I have also heard that the N Collection lip products were going quite quickly and I have 3 of those (N5 stick, N4 gloss, N3gloss).

Um, C-Shock colors aren't rare, but highly sought after and I have Big T from that (I'm kicking myself right now for not buying Wondergrass).

Other than that the MSFs which I have aren't rare.


----------



## NubianHoneii (Jan 19, 2008)

The rarest thing I own is my 2003 holiday 7 color eye pallet in pink. 
My mommy got it for me a while back as a present for being on the honor roll. 


... sadly the only color I use from it on the regular would have to be beauty marked.


----------



## electrostars (Jan 19, 2008)

Things that have passed through my hands and things that I still own....

Angry Inch Lipglass stain - I got this for a steal($21!).
Liza quad(with kicky blue) I also got this for a steal($23 shipped).
New Year's Yves lipglass(I think I might still have this) - This was my first mac purchase, along with some other stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Grid l/s
Lucky Green(I got this for a steal too - swapped bnib barbie moth brown for it.)
Melody(this for a steal too - $11 last month)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Petticoat(this for a steal too, $27 shipped from a friend about a year ago.)

Flitter lipstick
blue absinthe
au contraire
euroflash lipstick
stomp
sprout
fiction

i've got other stuff too but i can't remember it all. lol.


----------



## KikiB (May 2, 2008)

I really don't have anything terribly rare, because I've only been really collecting MAC for a couple of months now. Crazy, I know. I have a Northern Lights MSF coming soon, and I got two each of Hollywood Nights and Style Minx which sold out EVERYWHERE almost. I also have Pagan e/s, Jewelmarine Glitter, Aire-de-Blu and Helium pigments...nothing terribly rare.

Edit: Well I now have gotten Angelcake shadow, the holiday 2004 Sak's Face Dazzle palette (with Swarovski), and Marigold glitter.


----------



## SMMY (May 2, 2008)

The way it seems to me is that the longer a popular LE item has been out of circulation, the more it is considered rare. Also if it was something where there was a very limited number of the items available (Judy Blue springs to mind). I have some items that I don't know how rare they are, but I wouldn't part with them. The bolded ones are my favorites.

Metal Rock
*Coco*
*Coco Beach*
Deckchair
Gold Dusk
*Petticoat*
*Y & Kei palette*
Barbie Beauty powders
Thunder Eyes quad
Rocking Chick lipstick
Lightscapade
and judging by the current hoopla over the collection: Dress Camp palette


----------



## melliquor (May 2, 2008)

I have added a few more rare items to my list.

*Pigments:*
Green
Maroon
Cocoa Beach
Coco
Deckchair

Diana Ross BP
Stereo Rose MSF
Petticoat MSF
Porcelain Pink MSF


----------



## natalie75 (May 2, 2008)

Let's see................


Yogamode BP
All Barbie e/s
Henri Bendel l/s and l/g
Boombox Book 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Coco pigment (fullsize)
Gold Dusk pigment
Softwash Grey pigment
Meadowland e/s


I think that does it!


----------



## noangel (May 2, 2008)

Not sure if they're considered rare but seen some people post them up so i've got:

MSF
Porcelain Pink
Northern Lights
Gold Spill

Aquavert e/s
Tectonic e/s

I only get pigment samples so
Soft Washed (Asia exclusive)
Goldenaire
Gold Dusk
Softwashed Grey
Apricot Pink


----------



## rabideloise (May 5, 2008)

I don't know if these are rare but I have a lot of LE items:

Raquel Welch Icon stuff:
-Sultress e/s quad
-Screenqueen l/s

Novel Twist
-Pro Brush Set (all SE brushes, 187, 219, some others I forget)

Zandra Rhodes
-Zandra l/s

Alexander McQueen
-New Vegas MSF
-Masque l/s

Barbie
-Style it Up l/s

Fafi
-Sassed Up IP
-Not So Innocent l/s
-2/3 of the dolls

2006 Holiday Lipglass/Lustreglass set with Spring Bean l/g, Wonderstruck, Florabundance, some other ones??? I don't have them here with me...

Other LE/DC'd items
-Overload l/s
-Orchidazzle l/s
-B-Rich e/s
-Fresco l/s
-Rocker l/s
-Porcelain Pink MSF
-Boldheart l/g
-Jewel Blue e/s
-Mint & Olive softsparkle eye pencil
-Shimmertime pigment
-Deckchair pigment, pressed
-Golder's Green pigment, pressed
-Night Light pigment
-Gold Stroke pigment
-Coco Beach pigment sample
-Young Spark l/g
-Northern Lights MSF

Pro products
-Violet pigment sample
-Marine Ultra pigment sample

Accessories
-I have this satin medium sac that's kind of a coppery brown color. I got it at a CCO...dunno when it came out. PLMK of a release for this, TIA


----------



## SparklyDiamonds (May 18, 2008)

The only stuff I have that was released prior to 2008 would be 2 Lipsticks, 
Oh Sheer Up!
Giggle-Fest

IDK if those are rare Im new to the MAC world


----------



## coachkitten (May 18, 2008)

The only really rare items I have are hot & sour paint, pretty twisted e/s, and turquoise matte pigment.


----------



## simplyroses (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *merleskaya* 

 
_--Old screw-top eyeshadows, now d/c'd colors:  Dream, Fake
--Eight lipsticks in the original cylindrical packaging
--D/c'd or LE older colors:  Night Owl shadow, Relay Race and Boy Magnet lipglasses, Bellyflop Sheer Color Extract, Pink Lure stain, NW20 Sheer Coverage foundation (in same packaging as Full Coverage fndn), Metallize lacquer, Lac Lustre in Sentimental
--More recent:  Little Madame mineralized shadow, Variety blush (maybe that's not so htf), Jet Black palette from Saks holiday 2004
--And a zippered brush case in black nylon, which I love!

merleskaya_

 
omg. maybe you can help me. i'm trying to remember the name of a old school lipstick that i used to LOVE in the mid 90's. it was kind of silver/pewtery and was discontinued around 94 or 95.


----------



## HoneyLicious (May 29, 2008)

MAC Playboy Centerfold l/s
Full size All Girl pigment


----------



## messynessie (May 30, 2008)

the only RARE item i own is riot eyeshadow in a screw top pot.

i have some hard-ish to find and/or somewhat pricy items that i wouldn't really consider rare per se;
gold pigment (frost/dc)
all girl pigment
coco beach pigment
maroon pigment
quietly pigment
stereo rose msf
so ceylon msf 
petticoat msf

i think that's it.


----------



## Lucky1288 (May 30, 2008)

I dont think any of the MAC items I own are considered rare. I have a few old eyeshadows in the screwtop pots, a lipstick in the old cylindrical packaging and a Slick Cream Color Base. Oh and my friend gives me some of her Gold Dusk pigment since she has a full size jar. Everything else I have is new and normal.


----------



## greeneyes81 (Jun 18, 2008)

hmmm well these are all the ones i consider to be rare:

All Girl pigment
Sassed Up Beauty Powder (Fafi)
Porcelain Pink MSF (discontinued)
Alpha Girl Beauty Powder (Heatherette, LE and sold out)
Strawberry Blonde Lipstick (my hg lippie)
Love, Henri Lipstick (Henri Bendel exclusive -- had the lipglass too but it was blah)
Marisheeno Lipstick (Asia Exclusive)
Sweet & Single lipstick (Barbie)
Magic Dust eyeshadow (Barbie)
Mercurial and By Jupiter MES (discontinued)
Holiday Coral Lips Palette '07 (Royal Assets)
Heatherette Trio 2 eyeshadow palette (Heatherette, LE and sold out)
Fashion Pack lipglass (Barbie)
Fantastic Plastic CCB (discontinued)
Maidenchant blushcreme (Lure)

and i think that's all


----------



## nursie (Jun 20, 2008)

i think the only rare thing i have is the collection of mineralized e/s that came out 2007, i have all 6 that came out, and i hear people rave about the red one (lovestone) all the time.......but i have NEVER used them, that was a lesson learned for me to try things at the counter before i just buy because of the hype....i hope i'll use them one day


----------



## DixieHellcat (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm very new to MAC so don't even know what all is considered rare yet. I have Aquavert e/s in the green pot which I know is kind of rare. Oh, and the 4 connected Viva Glam postcards.


----------



## anuy (Jun 24, 2008)

i've been using MAC for a couple of years and have accumulated a bunch of stuff that i think is "pretty". i am on specktra so i am familiar with the "mac value" of the items i have but no matter how "valuable" something is, i still will use it if i love it instead of preserving it! and if something is bleh on me, i will give it away or swap it no matter how "rare" it is.

i HAD every skinfinish (except for pleasureflush) but sold metal rock, porcelain pink, petticoat, naked you, and stereo rose b/c i didn't think they were that great

i also have original jars of:
gold frost pigment d/c
green frost pigment d/c
maroon pigment d/c
all girl pigment
coco pigment 
coco beach pigment
rr blue pigment
deckchair pigment
forest green pigment d/c
i had mustard matte but sold it b/c it was chalky and ugly.
also, these pigments are by no means full anymore b/c i use them often... they're about half full

i also have all the newer l/e eyeshadows: de menthe, parrot, guacamole, goldbit, sprout, elite, lucky green, metamorph, meadowland, sunsplosion, all the tantress, belle azure, barbie, lustrevision collection eyeshadows

zandra lipstick. louella tlcs. blow lipstick. strawberry blonde lipstick. rayothon lipglass. flash of flesh lipglass. bendel lippies. peacocky glitter liner. temperley palette. 

i found some oldschool retro mattes in my mom's makeup drawer that smelled funny so i b2m-ed them. *shrug*

i have some diana stuff
i have hot and sour paint.

i have every beauty powder MAC has ever made
i have inventive, pandamonium, liza pm, coprs de colour quads
the holiday palette w/ parrot
postcards dating back to time rocker
mac jewelry / clothing

i also have the new california dramin' lipstick which seems to be popular nowadays...


----------



## drieyes (Jun 24, 2008)

I have 2 very old brushes which I bought at the Bay in Vancouver:  140 and 2.S  and hemp eyeshadow.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Jun 24, 2008)

I own a SE brush set with it's own brush roll. The brushes are the same quality as the full size brushes, not like the ones in the Holiday sets. I believe this set is approximately 12 years old. I bought it on a whim at Nordstroms because I needed some brushes. I have some other old stuff from back in the day when MAC first came to Nordstrom in the US.


----------



## bebs (Jun 24, 2008)

I've been using mac about the past 4 years and been reaching into the past to find many things over those years and have been pretty good at doing so if I do say so my self. However with every other item mac makes if I don't like it, to me it doesn't matter if its rare or not it will get swapped or sold because I don't want to hold onto things that I'll never use, I already have enough with things I love but don't use enough.

I bought and sold all the MSF's and am left with one, because its the only one I have ever even opened to use, I however do not regret it because I never used them and I'm glad they went to good homes where somebody would love them as apposed to sitting in my train case cramped in and getting no use. 

for me.. rare is something you don't see up for sale hardly at all been d/c years and years ago.. I have many other things that may or may not be thought of as rare. 

I have - 

pigments: 
Auburn, Black, Blue, Brass, Bronze, Copper, Gold, Green, Green (Matte), Light Blue, Orange, Pink, Purple, Red, Royal Blue, Turquoise, Yellow 

paints: 
blue boy, hot + sour, infamous

.. I have a few blushes, and maybe a few lipgelee's that might be that way in a few years.


----------



## honeebee (Jun 27, 2008)

Let me see, I can't remember all of the rare stuff I have. This is just some of the stuff that comes to mind.

Hot + Sour Paint
Infamous Paint
BlueBoy Paint
Denim Dish Palette
Perverted Pearl Palette
Liza PM Palette
Liza AM Palette
Temperley Palette
Melody E/S
Night Owl E/S
Riot E/S
Leisuretime E/S (Original & Belle Azur)
De mente e/s
Restrained Rust Lipglass Stain
Ghetto Lipglass Stain
New Years Yves Lipglass
Relay Race L/g
Boy Magnet L/G
Sunray L/G
Turquoise Pigment
Maroon Pigment
Cocoa Beach Pigment
Coco Pigment
Deckchair Pigment
Moxie L/S
Isabella Blow L/S
Strawberry Blonde l/s
Cockatease l/s
Metal Rock MSF
Gold Deposit MSF
Naked You MSF (Original & Mcqueen)
Petticoat MSF 
So Ceylon MSF

Stereo Rose MSF(Original release) Had this, but swapped it ages ago)
Pleasureflush (Had this, but swapped it ages ago)


----------



## honeebee (Jun 27, 2008)

Could it be Jet L/S??? I had that color in the old old old mac container. I b2m'd that ages ago, it was so rancid.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyroses* 

 
_omg. maybe you can help me. i'm trying to remember the name of a old school lipstick that i used to LOVE in the mid 90's. it was kind of silver/pewtery and was discontinued around 94 or 95._


----------



## animacani (Jul 20, 2008)

I want pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha


----------



## dmenchi (Aug 25, 2008)

I have all MSFs and a few piggies like rebel rock blue/all girl/ turquoise/....


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 27, 2008)

Lightscapade x3 :O All BNIB, I need to do something with them lol. 
Melrose Mood L/S <~~ not that rare but hey
All Girl Piggie in OJ
Bunny Pink L/S BNIB
Playmate Pink Glitter Cream
Tres Teal MSF E/S

I think that's all :O


----------



## sharkbytes (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't have a ton of rare stuff, but I do have 2 Rocker l/s (one BNIB) and Lightscapade MSF.  

Oh and it isn't MAC but I have the rare OPI Vampire State Building which is my HG nailpolish (and I just got it as a gift, was so excited I had to share the info~~)


----------



## blindpassion (Sep 15, 2008)

Liza Red Lippie


----------



## Zoffe (Oct 23, 2008)

Only rare thing I have is Coco Beach... But it's a full jar, lol xD


----------



## LadyFaenyx (Oct 23, 2008)

Not sure how rare it is, but I have Goddess lipstick (Lure)
That's about it, haha.


----------



## makeba (Oct 23, 2008)

i have Coco beach pigment full jar. i wonder if that is considered rare. i just really started collecting mac products so it may take ions before my stuff is considered "rare". but hey its worth the trip


----------



## panther27 (Oct 23, 2008)

Groupie lipstick,Miss Ross lipstick,Temperley palette I got on ebay 1 year ago untouched and has all original packaging for $35
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Orange Tangent es,Dbohemia es.


----------



## munchkin78 (Oct 25, 2008)

Off the top of my head:

1 of the Diana Quads
Bunny Pink l/s
Bronx l/s in the old cylinder packaging (I think it was my 1st mac purchase & I can't part ways with it!)
Isabella Blow l/s
Parrot e/s
Goldbit e/s
Shimpagne MSF

I'm sure there's more but I can't think of it!


----------



## isabellexmc (Oct 30, 2008)

this shows how much of a beginner i am reading these and realising ive never even heard of half of these collections, but the thought of a swarovski crystal palette makes my mouth water


----------



## isabellexmc (Oct 30, 2008)

this shows how much of a beginner i am reading these and realising ive never even heard of half of these collections, but the thought of a swarovski crystal palette makes my mouth water


----------



## Monakhd (Nov 2, 2008)

It would be really great if a few of the experts could get together and make a list of the stuff truly considered rare!!!


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 11, 2009)

Anybody fancy getting this going again? I'd be interested to see current rares.

Only things I think I have are Lightscapade & Parrott.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## boogiedowndiva (Aug 11, 2009)

Hm, I don't have much by the way of limited edition makeup (because I MUST use everything! Aow!) but I do have the deck of playing cards MAC made with the people in body paint.


----------



## MelmoK (Aug 14, 2009)

I have Stereo Rose, Lightscapade, Moth Brown, RRBlue, Cockatease, Port Red 

that's it for me.


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 14, 2009)

I've had quite a lot, and either sold or traded almost all of them. These days I only have ~

Green (frost) p/g
Too Fab 
Queens Sin
Romping
Mothbrown


----------



## User27 (Aug 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I've had quite a lot, and either sold or traded almost all of them. These days I only have ~

Queens Sin_

 
You and Bunny<3 both have the item I'm lemming for hardcore...so not fair but I have a feeling your collection is still up there. You know too much about MAC not to but I just saw a swatch of that lippie and it's gorgeous...like I'd sell my soul gorgeous.


----------



## GoldenFairy (Aug 15, 2009)

I have Queen's Sin (and a back up). I look after it like a baby! I also have Stereo Rose. 

I do have more rare items but have put them up for sale in the sale thread as I feel bad keeping them in storage and not using them.


*Check out my sale!!!* http://www.specktra.net/forum/f252/m...-items-147156/


----------



## michelle79 (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't have anything from the early collections. The items I have that some people would consider rare are:

Real Doll l/s
The whole Dresscamp collection
Queen's Sin l/s
Spiced Chocolate Quad
Smoking Eyes Quad (x2)


----------



## Junkie (Dec 6, 2009)

Just eyeshadows...

Zone, Forest, Greystone, Brill, Temper, Melody, De Menthe, Guacomole, Going Bananas, Safari, Haux, Digit, and a Spiced Chocolate quad...they always seem to go for a lot on eBay.

Funny thing is, most of my rare eyeshadows I got from a sale on Craigslist for $50 and a lot of them were old screw top ones....I also got a larger black screw top eyeshadow. I don't think she knew they were rare...and neither did I until I joined Specktra. By then I had already depotted and BACK2MAC'ed the containers. I would've kept them in the original containers if I knew they were rare.


----------



## teaberry (Dec 8, 2009)

well, i'm not sure if its rare, but i think anything worth mentioning is the richmetal highlighter "la mode" from the couture collection in 07.  The case its in is sooooo gorgeous, its very "me".  Trying to figure out what to smoosh into it once i've used all the highlighter, maybe some lippy or something, but i doubt that will be for a long time!


----------



## CajunFille' (Dec 9, 2009)

I only have a few treasured rare items...
Petticoat MSF
'04 Holiday Jewel Palette
Parrot e/s

I am working on finding Liza PM Quad. I absolutely have to have it.


----------



## miss rochelle (Dec 11, 2009)

is it sad that i can remember my first MAC purchase ever? i bought these now d/c items in 2001:

spanish fly l/s
atlas e/s
glare e/s

other stuff:
moxie l/s
rocker l/s (which i try not to wear anymore, it's my favorite red ever!)

de menthe e/s
parrot e/s
mothbrown e/s


----------



## lenchen (Dec 11, 2009)

Hmm I have the original mac pigment in gold that was discontinued in '04, MSF in petticoat, and parrot.


----------



## glassy girl (Dec 12, 2009)

I have a few but my lil treasure is Pleasure flush msf i had stero rose but got rid of it (i know dumb).


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Dec 12, 2009)

Metal Rock MSF!


----------



## stacystatik (Dec 12, 2009)

Lola eyeshadow its in the old skrewtop packageing and everything

and some sort of press only promo lip glass called ruby slippers my friend who owns a fashion magazine here in Vancouver received it in a big gift box of mac stuff; she dident like the color so she gave it to me. i received it around the time of the antiquitease collection apparently it may have been re-named and distributed under the cult of cherry collection I dont know becouse I have nothing to compare it to. from what iv seen its pretty sim to cult of cherry lipglass but it has bits of gold sparkle to it it also looks darker
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 maybe i should post a swatch?

I also have the 4 set of tasti lipgloss's and I even had the little box thing they were kept in unfortunately they have lost there vanilla smell ( cina-bon-bon still has the vanilla smell though!)and have begun to separate. im guessing there's nothing i can do about that :S .


----------



## nebbish (Dec 12, 2009)

Danger Zone e/s. That's it. lol & I had no idea it was LE, so I only got one & pretty much never use it cos I'm scared of running out :[


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 12, 2009)

I have De Menthe, Cockatease, Queens Sin, Lightscapade & Parrot thats it I think. only been collecting 1 year


----------



## LilLatnLdy (Dec 15, 2009)

Just off the top of head......

e/s: Pollen, Meadowland, Metamorph (first release), Pink Papillon (sp?), Casa Blanca, Rio De Rosa, and Parrot (first release)

Palettes: 2003 7eyes pink (I had the neutral one but gave it to my mom)

Brushes: 2003 holiay brush set (the one with the blue paint on the bottom) and I have the Diana Ross brushes but since I got these off of ebay I'm not sure that they are authentic.

Pigments: Coco, Deckchair, Gold Dusk, Softwashed

MSF: Stereo Rose & Lightscapade

Lips: Queen's Sin

Someday I'll get around taking a pic of my collection


----------



## MissResha (Dec 17, 2009)

i sold my pleasureflush. it just...didnt do much for me, but im glad the person who bought it loves it


----------



## Lapis (Dec 20, 2009)

No longer with me - mac temperley palette, pleasureflush, infamous paint (this breaks my heart but I had an allergic reaction), Love Henri, new vegas and a bunch more

With me- 
Queen's Sin
Metal Rock, Stereo Rose
Liza PM, Smoking, Spiced Chocolate quads, Manish palette
deckchair, coco beach, softwash grey, 
blue boy
Peridot, Parrot, Guacomole, Casino, Earthly Delight, Lucky Green, Meadowland, Sunsplosion, most of the Barbie shadows, Goin' Bananas, 
there are more shadows but I forget, lol


----------



## littlemitzik (Aug 18, 2010)

Kokako Blue Cream Colour Base w/ postcard, NZ release only in 2003

Pigments: Cocoa Beach, Mustard, All Girl, a lot of the mattes before they came out w/ the "Basic" series, samples of purple matte, bronze metal, platinum metal, Quietly and Softwash.

Eyeshadows: Guacamole, (Barbie) Mothbrown, Springtime Skipper, used to own Parrot but I think it flew away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, probably more

Palettes: Jewel e/s palette, Temperley, Manish, Dresscamp, Chromezone 2, Flowering, Printout Cool Eyes x 6, bunch of others that aren't as rare

Lipsticks: California Dreamin', Red No. 5 (couture), Bunny Pink, Lollipop Loving, Lure, Girl Next Door.

Lipglass: Sexier, Style Minx (dunno how rare SM is)

Blush: Ripe Peach

Tantress poster
BAPE blot film


----------



## jmgjwd (Aug 18, 2010)

I LOVED reading everyone's post here..

Some rare (I think) things I have:

Spanish Fly, Bodysuit (Man, I wish they would bring this back), Bronx. Buoy-o-Buoy lippies
Mini lipglass set (Hi-Resin Rose, Electron Pink, Chroma Camel, and Infrared Wood) that are little tubes w/ twist-off tops and 2003 Lipglass Stain Treats (Chicky, Filtered, Ghettoflower, Restrained Rust)

A wonderful twist-up blush in Cool Pink (paintstick?)--i'm too lazy to go look.   
Sheer color extracts in Bellyflop and breaststroke and Shadebenders iin Iridescently and Sorcery

A VIVA Glam palette of the 1st four VG lippies--I got this at a CCO in Myrtle Beach about 6-7 yrs ago and have never seen another one anywhere...The box is black/white striped with Elton John, Mary J Blige, etc. on the front...the palette itself is black..Anyone know any info about this one?

I have all the original paints except Hot & Sour (which I regret not getting to this day as well as dementhe e/s)....

Cheek, Empire, Soft Brown, Grain (in the lg eyeshadow pans), Slammin', Muscat, Slick, Quartz and Kool, Fantastic Plastic, Salsabelle (are these rare?) CCBs, Phase and Limit e/s (in twist top), Maroon, Coco and Coco Beach piggies, Parrot, Putty, lucky green, moth brown


----------



## patty88 (Dec 20, 2010)

Haze e/s
  	All girl pigment
  	Dainty cake lipstick


----------



## patty88 (Dec 20, 2010)

Juneplum said:


> haze e/s (albeit cracked)


	Funny, my haze e/s is also cracked -- I think must be the age (circa 1995)


----------



## Rita Baumann (Jan 5, 2011)

If a vis-a-violet pigment is rare, I have that one.  I have a lot of discontinued pigments, but I don't think they are rare.  I have 3 blush ombres (I recently acquired them from a friend who did not like them).  Once they are repromoted, they will no longer be rare. lol.


----------



## EUSHANNASIA (Sep 22, 2012)

.


----------



## ScarletNight (Sep 26, 2012)

I think the only rare/discontinued mac I own is in the form of two body pencils in "Beelicious" and "GreenGlo".
  	But I hate them. Like seriously thank god for the invention of chromaline pencils. lol


----------



## Beauty911 (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow! MAC needs to read this thread to get ideas for which items that need to be repromoted.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 26, 2012)

I have a few of the pink Playboy Bunny lipsticks. And quite a bit of the Barbie collection.

  	I loved Bodysuit too! I think I have 2 of those. And, a bunch of stuff I can't remember right now


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Sep 30, 2012)

I don´t have anything super-rare.
  	But maybe semi-rare?
  	I bought Jealousy Wakes e/s earlier this year.
  	It´s not really rare, but it´s unusual here in Sweden.

  	Also, I´ve got Juiced e/s.
  	Maybe not rare, but it´s d/c.
  	It was my first product ever from MAC.
  	I bought it when I was 16 y/o,
  	8 years ago...

  	Really lame, I know.


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Sep 30, 2012)

I forgot to say:
  	I could kill for Haze e/s,
  	it´s so freaking beautiful!


----------



## mrsdee (Oct 30, 2012)

I've been collection MAC cosmetics since about 1999, but I must say it was not until maybe the last 2 years I have began to really collect. LOL

Not sure any of these are super rare. small list. lol




 Shimpagne MSF (repurchased on ebay for $30. Original one I must have misplaced) 
 Spiced Chocolate E/S Quad (Cult of Cherry) 
 

 Aquavert E/S 
 Silly Goose E/S 
 Parrot E/S 
 Wondergrass E/S


----------



## MichaelaLou (Oct 31, 2012)

If any I'd you guys with coco ever want to sell or sell some samples let me know, I'm absolutely dying to try it.  Rarest I have is  All girl pigment Turquoise pigment Deck chair Apricot pink Blue (rr)  Stereo rose original


----------



## PeachTwist (Nov 2, 2012)

I guess the rarest stuff I own is:

  	Ripe Peach Blush Ombre

  	Azalea Blossom Blush Ombre (though not as rare as it was re-promoted)

  	Strada Blush - I know this got re-promoted with Gareth Pugh but I have that one along with an original

  	I know a lot of people have the following eye shadows, but they took me a while to track down so they're "rare" to me.

  	Parrot e/s
  	Gulf Stream e/s
  	Rated R e/s
  	Signed Sealed e/s

  	That's it, although a lot of my stuff is LE, I don't think most of it is particularly hard to find.


----------



## nuclearteeth (Nov 2, 2012)

I don't even know if these count as rare, but they were a pain in the butt for me to get so...

  	Metal Rock MSF
  	Spiced Chocolate quad
  	Ripe Peach blush ombre
  	Mountain High blush
  	Goddess blush


----------



## aradhana (Nov 4, 2012)

i dont think i have much that would be considered rare...maybe a few eyeshadows that i've either had a long time, or i hunted down...

  	stomp
  	velvet moss
  	mancatcher


----------



## ibreakhearts66 (Nov 14, 2012)

I *think* the only rare things I own are eye shadows, Parrot and Gulf Stream, although maybe some of my other shadows are rare as well. 

  	ETA: Other people listed these as rare, so I'll list them too. I also have Goldbit and the Spiced Chocolate quad.


----------



## MckinneyMini (Jan 18, 2013)

I know this thread is old, but I recently came across Brill, Tissueweight (really rare), and Waternymph . Oh and mac Haze .


----------



## pics (Feb 24, 2013)

Flamingo x3.
  	That's all. lol


----------



## Mrsmedicine (Feb 25, 2013)

Gulf Stream, Mcqueen MSF, Mothbrown. Moonflower (is it le?)...and I think that´s all.


----------



## nmurray880 (Oct 16, 2013)

I have stereo rose msf ,apricot pink pigment and my favorite reel sexy lipstick  I'm always trying to build my collection so of course I watch makeupemporium1 eBay sales


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Oct 16, 2013)

The Manish shadow palette and Kiss Manish l/s. Hello Kitty items Fafi products Port Red l/s


----------



## geeko (Oct 17, 2013)

Well I dunno if this is rare

  But i have

  Marine life highlight powder (the seahorse one) BNIB, Too pretty to be used..
  Dresscamp palette

  I also have a couple of other items from older collections like barbie loves MAC, lure and cult of cherry but dun think they are really rare


----------



## user64 (Dec 7, 2013)

Pigment:
  All-Girl, Coco Beach
  E/S:
  Haze, Orb, Chill, Phase, Frame, Yogurt


----------



## BreeMakeupGeek (Dec 14, 2013)

MSF's  shooting star, perfect topping, blonde, warmed, so ceylon, Whisper Of Gilt  Lipstick  Kanga Rouge(Dame Edna tube), buoy O buoy, hollywood nights, brave new bronze,[email protected] work so thats all I can think of.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 12, 2014)

Hm, I'm only into MAC since late 2009, so I don't even know what's considered rare. But I do know which items were really hard to get here...

  - Pink Power MSF
  - Marine Life
  - By Candlelight MSF
  - Petticoat MSF
  - Stereo Rose MSF
  - Ever Hip
  - Pink Friday
  - Marquise D
  - Young Rapunxel
  - Jazzed l/s
  - original CYY
  - Bite of an Apple
  - Golden Gaze MES
  - Elude
  - Strada (GP LE)
  - Gana Blush
  - Bad Fairy polish
  - Toxic Tale (gave it away)
  - Birds & Berries e/s (swapped that as well)
  - Mothbrown e/s
  - Graffiti Makeup Bag


----------



## pretty_melody (Jun 22, 2014)

Original stereo rose
  Everhip
  Bite of an apple blush
  Ripe Peach
  Azalea Blossom
  Marquise D
  Birds and berries
  Blue India NP
  Quick Sizzle
  lollipop lovin
  Betty Bright
  Ronnie Red
  Daddy's little girl


----------



## Rikers Girl (Jul 21, 2014)

My Wonder Woman collection and the Spring Color Forecast


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 26, 2014)

mrsdee said:


> I've been collection MAC cosmetics since about 1999, but I must say it was not until maybe the last 2 years I have began to really collect. LOL
> 
> Not sure any of these are super rare. small list. lol
> 
> ...


  If you're still on Specktra... I have Shimpagne, too!  Now they have soft & Gentle which looks just like it.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm resurrecting this thread.

  Bronzer from 2004, I think. It's in a mirror/chrome package in a copper color, with Refined Golden in it.  I can't figure out which collection it's from. Maybe Tantress
  Shimpagne MSF
  Porcelain Pink MSF (original)
  Chromeglasses:
    Sunmetal
    Uber Peach
    Auto de Femme
  From Style Warriors:
  Fierce & Fabulous lipglass
  Liquidlast Liners:
  The first ones that came out, from way back. I have the dusty mauve one, the lime green one, the champagne colored one, and the teal blue one (with and without glitter).  Also more recent ones in navy blue and dark purple.
  E/S:
  Fire Spot from Surf Baby (?)  2007ish

  Probably have more eye shadows and lip glosses if I look harder.


----------



## erynnj (Sep 4, 2014)

pleasureflush X2
  royal blue pigment
  all girl pigment
  real doll, style it up lip sticks
  tux de lux lip glass
  most  of the older pigments


----------



## Paeonia (Sep 5, 2014)

I own a few pieces of the Hello Kitty collection, the beautypowder in pretty baby, blush in tippy and a l/g  Still love the packaging!


----------



## shelbyx33 (Sep 19, 2014)

Manisha arora devil blush . Bunny pink playboy and glitter cream. Zandra pallette . Diana compact and hollywood nights !


----------



## shelbyx33 (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm jealous ! I love the playboy collection.


----------



## ksweitzer777 (Sep 30, 2014)

Mac pigments in dusty coral, cool pink, polished ivory, brass, coco, coco beach, all girl, deckchair, maroon, French violet, and many more. I really would love to find all of them,especially the royal blue, mustard, copper frost, green frost, burnt burgendy, nocturnal plum, bronze, forest green, auburn pink matte etc


----------



## Tammy Hope (Oct 1, 2014)

Glitter Cream: Shimmerene
Glitter Eye Liner: Glamourgold
Liquidlast Liner: Pop Iris
Lipstick: Spitfire, Well Loved, Double Spin, Naturally Eccentric, Rocker, all the Marilyn lippies
Eyeshadow: Orange Tangent, Angelcake, Gazette Grey, Banshee, Spring Up, Waternymph, Digit, Birds and Berries, Sun Blonde, Saffron, Butterscotch, Fiction
Skinfinish: Whisper of Guilt
Pigment: Accent Red
Lipglass: Good Lovin', Docile, Cult of Cherry, Strange Potion
Lustreglass: Luminary, Spring Bean
Eye Kohl Eyeliner: Foxy Lady
Viva Glam 6 Lips Palette (5 Lipsticks: VG I, II, III, IV, V. 1 Gloss: VG V Brush: 316SE)
Tailormade: 6 Cool Lips (6 Lipsticks: Fashion Card, Primped Up, Dressing Rose, Syrup, Sweetie, Silhouette)
Pressed Pigment: Summer Honey
Mineralize Skinfinish: Star Wonder
Pearlmatte Face Powder: Sunday Afternoon
Mineralize Eyeshadow: Mercurial


----------



## Snouks (Oct 5, 2014)

Metal Rock
  Warm blend
  Ripe peach
  Diana Ross "pretty baby"
  Tantress bronzer


----------



## shelbyx33 (Oct 6, 2014)

Diana Ross Celebrity pink and pretty baby and forever young . Zandra lipstick lipglosses and palette etc. I am a sucker for packaging


----------



## shelbyx33 (Oct 6, 2014)

Do you have pictures of those palettes ?


----------



## shelbyx33 (Oct 6, 2014)

Do you totally love whisper of gilt ?


----------



## lipstickpd23 (Oct 26, 2014)

I think the only thing I could list is Whisper of Gilt. I would kill for Gladiola and a few other lipsticks though.


----------



## PraiseBastet (Dec 14, 2014)

Just started collecting old le stuff and would love a diana ross compact

  But I have snowglobe beauty powder, Alluring Aquatics bronzer and a heatherette lippie, trio, and lip gloss on the way.


----------



## Renemacaddict (Dec 21, 2014)

Mac Glorify MSF
  Mac Brass Pigment
  Somehow I like Dame Edna Compact - recently got one, looks cute !!!!


----------



## ScarlettMoeller (Jan 2, 2015)

I have some pretty old e/s like Mocha (screw top), Heavenly Bliss, Olive Groove and Chroma Green Garter.

  I used to try and collect pigments, so I have some pretty rare ones like Coco Beach, Softwashed, Maroon, Coco, Forest Green, Green(frost) and Bronze.

  Lipsticks: Spitfire, Gladiola and Petals & Peacocks. I also own the 174 contour brush.


----------



## BandNerdChic (Feb 15, 2015)

I had Bite of an Apple and Hot House from VV and Marquise 'D from WW, but I sold them because I felt guilty owning rare stuff that I didn't use regularly! :/   I have a Strange Potion from VV still, though and VG Cyndi.


----------



## Moreotter (Feb 24, 2015)

My collection isn't too impressive, I took pictures of the oldest items I have (sadly I have the Cleo from Pinocchio tinted lip as well, but it's floating around somewhere and it mostly rubbed off its design in my traincase.  )

  Viva Glam 6 Lips palette 
  Dame Edna Hot Frost lipglass
  MAC Kei lipglass
  Daisy and Tillie Tinted Lip Conditioner

  http://imgur.com/W2hFqrV


----------



## TwiggyPop (Mar 13, 2015)

I have a few pigments. I don't know if pink opal is rare now, but I've been saving my last tiny bit for a while because I'll be devastated when it's gone. Maybe I'll use it on my wedding day.  I have helium and a few more that I can't think of right now. I also have a couple shadesticks; sharkskin and red velvet. I don't know why people thought they dried out really fast, mine are still great.  I have petticoat mineralize skin finish which is my all time favorite piece of make up. It makes my skin *glow!*






  I also have Bubbles lipstick. Don't know how rare that is either, but I couldn't find it anywhere now that I'm about to run out.  I'm really hoping my favorites will show up in another collection at some point. I hate mornings, but I will wake up at 3am for another Petticoat or Pink opal!


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 3, 2015)

I have some discontinued products I picked up at the CCO some time ago. I have stuff from Hello Kitty, Disney Venemous Villans and Barbie collections.


----------



## gemmel06 (Jun 27, 2015)

Manish Arora eye palette x 2


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 28, 2015)

Some that I can think of are:

  Quads:
  Smoking Eyes
  Pandamonium
  Fafi 1+2
  Spiced Chocolate
  Tempting
  Shadowy Lady

  Blush:
  Ablaze
  Bite of an Apple
  Band of Roses
  Fab
  The two Fafi blushes

  Lippies:

  Port Red
  Gladiola
  All of the Iris Apfel lippies
  All of the Cult of Cherry mattenes + So Scarlett
  A few of the original mattene's.. Immodest and another
  There are lots of others that I can't recall the names of :/

  MSF's: (off the top of my head) 
  Warmed
  Northern Lights
  Shooting Star
  Comfort
  Refined
  Brunette
  Stereo Rose (this was rare when I got it, not so sure any more)

  Pigments in Entremauve, Blue, Viz-a-Violet, Mauvement, few more that I can't remember

  Shadows:
  All of the Blue Storm collection shadows
  Parrot
  Pompous Blue
  Belle Azure
  Beauty Burst
  Moth Brown
  Neutral Pink
  Firespot
  All of the McQueen shadows and matching paint pots
  All of the C-shock shadows

  Misc: Crushed Bogainvillea ccb, Cult of Cherry Apron (was a gift with purchase at some locations), tons and tons of post cards etc

  I have so many more but they live in boxes.. time to start digging some of this stuff out and maybe wearing it some more or selling it


----------



## makeupmaiiden (Oct 5, 2015)

Not sure how rare it is butI have VG nicky 2 lipglass which I got at a CCO for $8 I think I have Guacamole E/S


----------



## omgginalol (Apr 19, 2018)

I have Brass pigment, the hello kitty lucky tom palette, that limited edition red gel blush that came out like 10 years ago, and a almost completely full viva glam lady gaga 2 lipstick. I want to get rid of that pigment though


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Apr 19, 2018)

I couldn’t get rid of my Manish palette, Pink Friday l/s (don’t use) and Hello Kitty train case.  I still have LE brushes.  I’m still upset over getting rid of powder shadows.  But, I’ve reached the point where I just want to use and toss because I do enjoy newer products (within reason of course).


----------



## powderprincess (Apr 19, 2018)

Most of the hello kitty collection, moth brown, original release Whisper of Guilt (I know it's perm now), heatherette lollipop lovin, heatherette compact, mac Stylishly Merry (snowball),


----------



## ladynpink (Jun 24, 2020)

Do people still collect rare items?  I have some older items too.


----------



## Bakagan (Jul 25, 2020)

ladynpink said:


> Do people still collect rare items?  I have some older items too.



Buy something right now and in 2025 it will be rare 
for example that kind of products are rare in our days.
https://buyarmodafinil.com/combo-packs/


----------

